# Congratulations Slowroast!



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

James (aka Slowroast) competed in the 2013 UK Barista Championships at Bury St Edmunds last week.

I first met James last year in London and encouraged him to pull me a shot. I'm sure he was more nervous then, than he was on stage during the competition, as these photos of James taken last week show that he is in complete control!

  

click the above then navigate through the images

Well done on making the transition from Home Barista to working Barista to UKBC entrant.

Hope to see you competing again next year!


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Good effort hope you did well.


----------

